# Best Live Foods For 6" Red Belly Piranhas For Growth



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

my 3 reds are in a 65 gal tank i am currently feeding them medium goldfish iam wondering if any one has found any life foods to premote their growth BUT still keeps them active and like a predature as they would be in the wild.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

shrimp give them colour and beef heart gives them growth. mines are kept only on seafood diet. and FLAKES ..yes flakes.. i give them cichlid spiruna flakes because it also gives them carotene which is essential for colour and vegetation, which they won't accept in my case


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Basically : anything, except goldfish.
Goldfish contain thiaminase, a growth inhibiting hormone.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

memento, what live feeder would u suggest if any?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I feed 'm almost anything that swims.
Guppies, tetras, mollies, cichlids,...


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

here the only "feeder" fish we have that are of reasonable prices are rosy red minnows and small gold fish for 19 cents and large gold fish for 50 cents would breeding feeders be an option worth trying? or does it take too long for the fry to reach full grown


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If live feeders become to expensive, then just don't feed them


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

easy live fish to breed for feeding would be molly fish


----------

